# Low Carb diet



## BSullivan (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello! This is my 1st time on this site and I wanted to get some feedback regarding a low carb diet. With having IBS - could such a diet as this send me into a very sick state?


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

When I went on the Atkins diet some years ago, I actually found it helped my IBS symptoms. For me it was because breads, sugars and pastas were foods that cause my IBS D to flare up. Eliminating them from my diet helped relieve my IBS D.For others this may not necessarily be the case. I actually used the Atkins diet to determine what foods caused my IBS D to flare up. I would go back to the basic diet until my symptons went away, then I would add certain foods back into my diet, to see if they gave me trouble.


----------

